# I'm looking for a beautiful bed for a princess



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Now that I have Ava, all of a sudden I have this overwhelming urge to get a beautiful comfy bed for her.....eventually to be for Ava _and_ Abbey. Her tiny green bed is good, but :blush: I want something nicer.

I looked on line last night, but it's hard to pick out a bed and know if it's comfy and how big it is.

If your fluff has a bed that you just love - could you show me a picture? And let me know where I can get one? Thanks.

[attachment=49714:Ava_in_her_bed.jpg]


----------



## PearlsPaws (Nov 18, 2008)

Just posted in "Everything Else" about beds as well! Bookmarking this thread...


----------



## PearlsPaws (Nov 18, 2008)

"Beautiful Bed for a Princess" = http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/...uestid%253D5412

LOL Could anything get any more princessier?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (PearlsPaws @ Mar 11 2009, 09:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743060


> "Beautiful Bed for a Princess" = http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/...uestid%253D5412
> 
> LOL Could anything get any more princessier? [/B]


Now that's a beautiful bed, kind of expensive :shocked: ....I don't like that there are no sides to the pillow...if she'd roll over, she's land on metal! I want her to be able to snuggle and not fall out, LOL.

Thanks for showing it to me, I did see alot of them on-line. Holy cow, I saw beds for like over $1,000!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Pat, this was supposed to be my job....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I promised you a bed, just pick on out and that will be my WELCOME HOME gift to Miss Ava!!! x0x0x0 N
http://www.gwlittle.com/prod/Dog-Beds/Beds...e-Cup_1559.aspx


----------



## PearlsPaws (Nov 18, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 11 2009, 09:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743063


> QUOTE (PearlsPaws @ Mar 11 2009, 09:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743060





> "Beautiful Bed for a Princess" = http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/...uestid%253D5412
> 
> LOL Could anything get any more princessier? [/B]


Now that's a beautiful bed, kind of expensive :shocked: ....I don't like that there are no sides to the pillow...if she'd roll over, she's land on metal! I want her to be able to snuggle and not fall out, LOL.

Thanks for showing it to me, I did see alot of them on-line. Holy cow, I saw beds for like over $1,000!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, I do agree. Toby wouldn't feel comfortable in a bed like that - nowhere to snuggle into! And I've seen those £1000 beds and most of them don't seem very comfortable either. Especially at that price!

Just thought it was the most princess looking bed I'd seen.  Have you seen the Trixie and Peanut beds? They're the most whimsical I've seen, such as this: http://www.trixieandpeanut.com/product-46129-Pink-Pet-Dome.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi LOVES her pink satin bed from Luvmyfurbaby. I don't have any pictures with me right now because I'm on my iPhone. I will show you pictures later today


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Daisy also loves both of her pink satin beds from Luv My Furbaby. She uses them all the time when I am not home and have to work at the main office. Below are the links. Now mind you Daisy has 7 beds and those are the ones she uses all the time like I stated above.

http://www.luvmyfurbaby.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=222
http://www.luvmyfurbaby.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=247

But I have to admit that her favorite bed of all time is either on my lap or on my tummy, chest, neck, head, hip, back while in my bed when we sleep, lol. :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

This is a sweet and comfy dog bed, especially for a pupster.

http://www.glamourdog.com/puffdogbedpink.html


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Mar 11 2009, 09:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743064


> Pat, this was supposed to be my job....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I promised you a bed, just pick on out and that will be my WELCOME HOME gift to Miss Ava!!! x0x0x0 N
> http://www.gwlittle.com/prod/Dog-Beds/Beds...e-Cup_1559.aspx[/B]


Nanci, they are too cute and cuddly looking! I sent you a PM....

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 11 2009, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743068


> Gigi LOVES her pink satin bed from Luvmyfurbaby. I don't have any pictures with me right now because I'm on my iPhone. I will show you pictures later today [/B]



Hey, silly girl, isn't that the bed in your siggy? LOL It's beautiful!!! where did you get it?


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Mar 11 2009, 09:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743076


> http://www.luvmyfurbaby.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=222
> http://www.luvmyfurbaby.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=247[/B]


our dogs would slip & slide right off of these beds!!! :smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Mar 11 2009, 10:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743076


> Daisy also loves both of her pink satin beds from Luv My Furbaby. She uses them all the time when I am not home and have to work at the main office. Below are the links. Now mind you Daisy has 7 beds and those are the ones she uses all the time like I stated above.
> 
> http://www.luvmyfurbaby.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=222
> http://www.luvmyfurbaby.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=247
> ...


I am definitely going to check out Maggie's website :biggrin: 

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 11 2009, 10:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743078


> This is a sweet and comfy dog bed, especially for a pupster.
> 
> http://www.glamourdog.com/puffdogbedpink.html[/B]



What a deep fluffy comfy looking bed...ahhh, I'd like to climb into that one, LOL.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Pat, Here is a few others that looks like they are really comfy. I am planning on ordering them for Daisy, lmao, granted my husband will kill me because Daisy has so many beds already but I just can not resist. 

http://www.luvmyfurbaby.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=367

#521 Pink Heart House Bed 
http://www.shoptickledpinkboutique.com/sto...lt.asp?Cat=Beds


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

here are the beds i have and mine love them as they are like a goose down comforter


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Mar 11 2009, 11:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743102


> here are the beds i have and mine love them as they are like a goose down comforter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That second one I had bought and was apart of my SS gift!!!! it was really comfy....


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 11 2009, 10:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743079


> QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Mar 11 2009, 09:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743064





> Pat, this was supposed to be my job....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I promised you a bed, just pick on out and that will be my WELCOME HOME gift to Miss Ava!!! x0x0x0 N
> http://www.gwlittle.com/prod/Dog-Beds/Beds...e-Cup_1559.aspx[/B]


Nanci, they are too cute and cuddly looking! I sent you a PM....

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 11 2009, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743068


> Gigi LOVES her pink satin bed from Luvmyfurbaby. I don't have any pictures with me right now because I'm on my iPhone. I will show you pictures later today [/B]



Hey, silly girl, isn't that the bed in your siggy? LOL It's beautiful!!! where did you get it?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh wow! Silly me! :biggrin: That's the bed that I'm talking about! It is very comfy looking and fit for a queen  I got it from Maggie.
I really need to change my siggy...Valentines day was a month ago LOL


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

oh you did -lol they love those beds 

here are some more


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's Cosy in her little LuvMyFurbaby satin bed. She loves it. 
I sometimes put it on the sofa for her.
[attachment=49725inksatin.jpg]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 11 2009, 12:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743141


> Here's Cosy in her little LuvMyFurbaby satin bed. She loves it.
> I sometimes put it on the sofa for her.
> [attachment=49725inksatin.jpg][/B]


from here I can't tell if I like Cosy and Gigi....or the bed better. 

or if it's Cozy and Gigi that makes the bed look so beautiful. It really does look glamourous.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 11 2009, 06:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743068


> Gigi LOVES her pink satin bed from Luvmyfurbaby. I don't have any pictures with me right now because I'm on my iPhone. I will show you pictures later today [/B]



You don't have to post the pic - it's in your siggy photo ... lol


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Mar 11 2009, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743102


> here are the beds i have and mine love them as they are like a goose down comforter
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those beds are so cute. Were did you get them. 

Chloe and Noelle just received their satin beds from Maggie the other day. I think theyre going to love them.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Mar 11 2009, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743114


> oh you did -lol they love those beds
> here are some more
> 
> 
> ...


I love that bed!!! Looks so comfy. And, I like the way fluff babies can prop their heads up there like that.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Mar 11 2009, 12:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743161


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Mar 11 2009, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743102





> here are the beds i have and mine love them as they are like a goose down comforter
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those beds are so cute. Were did you get them. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I love those beds, too!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Mar 11 2009, 12:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743151


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 11 2009, 06:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743068





> Gigi LOVES her pink satin bed from Luvmyfurbaby. I don't have any pictures with me right now because I'm on my iPhone. I will show you pictures later today [/B]



You don't have to post the pic - it's in your siggy photo ... lol
[/B][/QUOTE]
Lol, yupp I kind of figured that out already...


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Pat I love the green bed Ava is in right now. Dixie has the Curly Sue Cuddle Bed from G W Little Nanci referred to. She also has the first satin one Debbie referred to from Maggie. She also has 2 bed/houses from Maggie. One I haven't got a picture of yet. It's pink and adorable. The other she doesn't carry any more but I'll show you a picture. Crystal on Pampered Pets carries some like it along with other beds. I love the satin bed best as princess beds go.
[attachment=49727og_House_IMGP2854.jpg] She tipped it over when she first got in but we fixed that problem. She does love it.
[attachment=49728:Bed_1_IMGP2032.jpg] This really is a princess bed.
[attachment=49729:Bed_IMGP2043.jpg] She loves this Satin bed from Maggie too.

[attachment=49730:1_30_09_...IMGP2712.jpg] This is a Curly Sue "Little Love" blanket bought separately from the Cuddle Bed.

[attachment=49731:1_30_09_...IMGP2715.jpg] Curly Sue Cuddle Bed
[attachment=49732:1_30_09_...IMGP2714.jpg] The satin ruffle one the bed and the blanket make these fit for a princess too. 

I guess I like satin for a princess.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 11 2009, 10:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743079


> QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Mar 11 2009, 09:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743064





> Pat, this was supposed to be my job....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I promised you a bed, just pick on out and that will be my WELCOME HOME gift to Miss Ava!!! x0x0x0 N
> http://www.gwlittle.com/prod/Dog-Beds/Beds...e-Cup_1559.aspx[/B]


Nanci, they are too cute and cuddly looking! I sent you a PM....

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 11 2009, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743068


> Gigi LOVES her pink satin bed from Luvmyfurbaby. I don't have any pictures with me right now because I'm on my iPhone. I will show you pictures later today [/B]



Hey, silly girl, isn't that the bed in your siggy? LOL It's beautiful!!! where did you get it?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Just choose and let me know, a promise is a promise....LOL!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Mar 11 2009, 01:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743177


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 11 2009, 10:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743079





> QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Mar 11 2009, 09:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743064





> Pat, this was supposed to be my job....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I promised you a bed, just pick on out and that will be my WELCOME HOME gift to Miss Ava!!! x0x0x0 N
> http://www.gwlittle.com/prod/Dog-Beds/Beds...e-Cup_1559.aspx[/B]


Nanci, they are too cute and cuddly looking! I sent you a PM....

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 11 2009, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743068


> Gigi LOVES her pink satin bed from Luvmyfurbaby. I don't have any pictures with me right now because I'm on my iPhone. I will show you pictures later today [/B]



Hey, silly girl, isn't that the bed in your siggy? LOL It's beautiful!!! where did you get it?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Just choose and let me know, a promise is a promise....LOL!
[/B][/QUOTE]


:chili: :chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033: :ThankYou: :tender: :yahoo: :clap: :wavetowel2: 
I'm so lucky to have such good friends, it's almost embarrassing!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Mar 11 2009, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743174


> Pat I love the green bed Ava is in right now. Dixie has the Curley Sue Cuddle Bed from G W Little Nanci referred to. She also has the first satin one Debbie referred to from Maggie. She also has 2 bed/houses from Maggie. One I haven't got a picture of yet. It's pink and adorable. The other she doesn't carry any more but I'll show you a picture. Crystal on Pampered Pets carries some like it along with other beds. I love the satin bed best as princess beds go.
> [attachment=49727og_House_IMGP2854.jpg] She tipped it over when she first got in but we fixed that problem. She does love it.
> [attachment=49728:Bed_1_IMGP2032.jpg]
> [attachment=49729:Bed_IMGP2043.jpg]
> She loves this bed too.[/B]


Holy cow!!!! .....and you have .....how many dogs? :biggrin: :aktion033:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I love the new siggy Pat.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Mar 11 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743190


> I love the new siggy Pat.[/B]



awww, thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

E-bay dog bed

Try this Pat


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Mar 11 2009, 11:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743102


> here are the beds i have and mine love them as they are like a goose down comforter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow your dogs must be in bed heaven with all those beds...........mine have a lot of beds but that is over the top with beds. Where did you find such cutie beds????? Do you sell them or keep them all or use them in the GE????

Well, here is one of the beautiful beds that is super soft. Buffy is in the one from Luvmyfurbaby we got in the GE and she loves it as does the other fluffs. I need to get a pretty pink one from Maggie in that satin........it is "Beautiful."


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Pat,
I can tell you which bed not to get. The arc of the bed doesn't hold up once washed. This is fun. I'm looking for new beds, also.
xoxoxo 

http://www.theritzyrover.com/tuttifruttisleeper.aspx


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Here's a beauty. I love that it comes in different sizes.

http://www.uptownpoochie.com/kbplbabed.html


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh I also LOVE Louis dog designer dog beds! They are a little expensive but maybe one day right? LOL

http://www.upscalepup.com/louis-dog.html

http://www.louisdog.com/sub.php?c_code1=12


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Pat I don't know if the bed I got from Crystal comes in a light Princess color but it's really comfy and they all like it.  Oh and personally I have about 12-14 beds for 5 fluffs!  I have had to put some away it becomes an addiction like bows. :innocent:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 11 2009, 10:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743107


> That second one I had bought and was apart of my SS gift!!!! it was really comfy....[/B]


.....and if I may ask....what size do you sleep in? *:::flee::: *


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Mar 11 2009, 06:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743325


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 11 2009, 10:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743107





> That second one I had bought and was apart of my SS gift!!!! it was really comfy....[/B]


.....and if I may ask....what size do you sleep in? *:::flee::: *
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, I gave it as a gift to our SS!! Silly!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 11 2009, 05:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743333


> No, I gave it as a gift to our SS!! Silly!! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Yeah well okay, but...how do *YOU* know that it was really comfy???? Did you lay your head down in there lol? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Hiya Pat! Here are a couple of sweet beds I've had my eye on ...

Ribbon Bed

Lilac Cuddle Bed
this website has TONS of different styles of this cuddle bed, which i think looks SO comfy.

Chenille Puff Bed
someone posted the pink puff bed earlier ... it also comes in a super soft chenille. To me, this one looks like the most soft and comfy bed in all the land! AHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

This one says "Princess" :biggrin:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ Mar 11 2009, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743306


> Here's a beauty. I love that it comes in different sizes.
> 
> http://www.uptownpoochie.com/kbplbabed.html[/B]



I LOVE that bed. I might just have to add that to my list. Oh boy, hubbie is really going to kill me. I only have Daisy and she has 7 beds already. :smheat: Maggie is right it is just as bad of an addiction as buying bows. Granted I find buying anything for Daisy is addicting.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Mar 11 2009, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743194


> E-bay dog bed
> 
> Try this Pat[/B]



Oh, this one is really pretty and sophisticated. I like it.


This one is very pink
http://www.theritzyrover.com/76thhousepink.aspx


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ Mar 11 2009, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743306


> Here's a beauty. I love that it comes in different sizes.
> 
> http://www.uptownpoochie.com/kbplbabed.html[/B]


Oh boy that is a beauty. I love it.

QUOTE (gibbert @ Mar 11 2009, 08:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743386


> Hiya Pat! Here are a couple of sweet beds I've had my eye on ...
> 
> Ribbon Bed
> 
> ...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i grab them whenever i find them as love them so much -- I am part of a bunch of gift exchanges on my yorkie groups and give them away and donate to rescue babies as well. I found them at ross and home goods but it is random that they show up so i buy them up  Mine love them. I do sell them too if anyone is interested 


QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Mar 11 2009, 01:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743214


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Mar 11 2009, 11:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743102





> here are the beds i have and mine love them as they are like a goose down comforter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow your dogs must be in bed heaven with all those beds...........mine have a lot of beds but that is over the top with beds. Where did you find such cutie beds????? Do you sell them or keep them all or use them in the GE????

Well, here is one of the beautiful beds that is super soft. Buffy is in the one from Luvmyfurbaby we got in the GE and she loves it as does the other fluffs. I need to get a pretty pink one from Maggie in that satin........it is "Beautiful."

















[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

May I ask where you bought these beds? Thank you,


QUOTE (dwerten @ Mar 11 2009, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743102


> here are the beds i have and mine love them as they are like a goose down comforter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

sure ross dress for less and home goods - i pick them up whenever they have them -- i have extras if you want to buy one 


QUOTE (bbry @ Mar 11 2009, 10:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743470


> May I ask where you bought these beds? Thank you,
> 
> 
> QUOTE (dwerten @ Mar 11 2009, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743102





> here are the beds i have and mine love them as they are like a goose down comforter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

These are really rotten pictures of a very pretty dog house bed from LuvMyFurbaby (Maggie). It reminds me of cotton candy. I took the pictures in very bad lighting at the wrong time of day & some are blurry on top of it. Sorry. It is really gorgeous. [attachment=49763:Checking...IMGP2908.jpg] Dixie sees the camera & hightails it out of there. 


[attachment=49765ink_hou...IMGP2910.jpg] [attachment=49766ink_hou...IMGP2911.jpg]


[attachment=49767ink_hou...IMGP2913.jpg] [attachment=49762ixie__s...IMGP2907.jpg]

I would say this is fit for a princess, Pat.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (KAG @ Mar 11 2009, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743306


> Here's a beauty. I love that it comes in different sizes.
> 
> http://www.uptownpoochie.com/kbplbabed.html[/B]



Oh my, that bed is gorgeous especially in the pink and cream. :wub2:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WELL! I looks like I have my work cut out for me!!! There are so many choices!!!

This will take some time......but it'll be FUN...I want to go over all the pictures again. I love that gorgeous pink/cream bed that Kerry posted the link to.....

And Ava's aunt Nanci (Puttie Pie) has ordered a surprise bed for her as a gift - I can't wait till it arrives!!!!! :chili: 
A princess can't have too many beds


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The Satin Bed from Maggie is our favorite too (the one in the picture of Gigi). Only 1 girl will fit into it though.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Both Toy and Cosy fit fine into the little satin bed. They sink into it.
There's really more room because it's so soft and squishy. :tender:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 12 2009, 01:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743785


> Both Toy and Cosy fit fine into the little satin bed. They sink into it.
> There's really more room because it's so soft and squishy. :tender:[/B]



:bysmilie: oh dear, my hope is that someday Abbey will consider being near her little sis.

That would be sweet...


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 11 2009, 03:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743307


> Oh I also LOVE Louis dog designer dog beds! They are a little expensive but maybe one day right? LOL
> 
> http://www.upscalepup.com/louis-dog.html
> 
> http://www.louisdog.com/sub.php?c_code1=12[/B]


Pat - 

Izzy has a Louis dog bed - i though it was a real splurg when I bought it but all dogs fight over it and washes like no bed I've ever had - it comes out like new everytime. 

She has this one in the tiny size - yes my larger dogs squeeze themselves in. 



Leslie


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pat this isn't good!
I want an Angel Maltese BAD and I want her to look just like Ava. :wub: 

Now ..... I have lots of beds.
I don't need a bed but now you've got me thinking I might need a new bed. I love all the beds that's been posted. 
I have to stay out of Ava threads. They're getting me in real trouble. 
I want Ava. :wub: :brownbag:


----------

